

We are listening - tzaman
http://blog.codeable.io/2013/02/15/we-re-listening.html

======
StefanKarpinski
This blog post and website in general are both guilty of something that I see
a lot and that drives me crazy: I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THIS IS. You got me to
click on the link – now what? I don't know what the app in question is. I
don't know what codeable.io is. Even after clicking through to the home page,
I still don't really know what codeable.io is. Something about WordPress and
contractors, maybe? The first thing on a site should SAY WHAT IT IS. The first
line of the blog post should include something like "A little over a month
ago, we released our app to do X" – with a link to the app. You know, so I
know what the hell you're talking about and where I can get it.

~~~
tzaman
Thanks, I guess we'll have to increase the header font even more :)

Joke aside, it's an outsourcing portal for WordPress. That would be the
shortest version.

~~~
samastur
Maybe instead of "Get help developing your Wordpress site" you should have
your subtitle as title?

Blog has neither and would benefit from either.

~~~
tzaman
Thank you for the suggestion, I'll put it in

------
lemcoe9
Link bait

